# Bildung



## dominotheory (Oct 28, 2014)

Καθε βοήθεια των αγαπητών γερμανομαθών της Λεξιλογίας, αναφορικά με την απόδοση του Bildung, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. 

Αντιγράφω από το _Η ιστοριογραφία στον εικοστό αιώνα_ (του Γκέοργκ Ίγκερς): 

Ο Χούμπολντ επιχείρησε να μεταρρυθμίσει τα _Γυμνάσια_ και το πανεπιστήμιο με στόχο να παράσχει μια συνολική πνευματική και αισθητική παιδεία, ο πυρήνας της οποίας έγινε γνωστός ως _Bildung_, και μέσω της οποίας έπρεπε να τεθούν οι βάσεις για μια κοινωνία μορφωμένων και νομοταγών πολιτών.
[...]
Ο όρος _Bildung_ δεν μεταφράζεται εύκολα και πρέπει να τον δούμε μέσα στο πλαίσιο της κουλτούρας της γερμανικής διανόησης. Καμιά από τις αποδόσεις όπως «κουλτούρα» ή «εκπαίδευση» δεν είναι επαρκής. Ο Fritz Ringer επιχειρεί τον εξής ορισμό: «Το όραμα της μάθησης ως προσωπικής αυτοολοκλήρωσης μέσω μιας ερμηνευτικής σχέσης με σεβάσμια κείμενα». «Το ερμηνευτικό στην ουσία μοντέλο της _Bildung_ ενέπνευσε την κυρίαρχη γερμανική τάση της γερμανικής φιλολογικής και ιστορικής επιστήμης, καθώς και τη γερμανική αντίληψη των _Geisteswissenschaften_ (επιστημών του πνεύματος) [...] Στόχος της _Bildung_ ήταν η καλλιέργεια προσωπικής και αξιολογικής κοσμοαντίληψης (_Weltanschauung_), και όχι η διαχειριστική επέμβαση στη φύση και στις κοινωνικές διαδικασίες.» F. Ringer, _Fields of Knowledge: French Academic Culture in Comparative Perspective_, 1890-1920, Καίμπριτζ 1992, σ. 2.

Πιθανόν να γίνουν κριτικές αναφορικά με τη σύνταξη του κειμένου, ωστόσο εγώ δεν έχω εστιάσει εκεί και αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι, ακόμη κι αν έχει αδυναμίες, η μετάφραση είναι πολύ λειτουργική (γίνονται καλά κατανοητά τα λεγόμενα και δεν υπάρχουν λογικά κενά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2014)

Καλημέρα,

Όχι ότι δεν είναι επαρκής κανένας από τους όρους, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι οι συμπαραδηλώσεις της λέξης Bildung είναι πλουσιότατες. Αρκεί να δούμε μόνο τις πιθανές αποδόσεις από *εδώ*, καθώς και τις αντίστοιχες του ρήματος *bilden* από το οποίο προέρχεται.

Τούτου λεχθέντος, συμφωνώ με τη λειτουργικότητα της μετάφρασης, αν και λόγω προσωπικής κοσμοθεωρίας μου αρέσει να αποφεύγω φράσεις όπως «η λέξη _φιλότιμο_ δεν μεταφράζεται εύκολα» (προτιμώ, π.χ. κάτι σε: «η λέξη _φιλότιμο_ περιέχει στα ελληνικά αποχρώσεις που ίσως χάνονται στη μετάφρασή της και οι διάφορες αποδόσεις της στις ξένες γλώσσες χάνουν συγκεκριμένες νότες από τη μουσική της»), χωρίς να συνιστώ απαραίτητα κάτι αντίστοιχο για εδώ.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 28, 2014)

Ίσως βοηθά αυτή η συζήτηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-μυθιστόρημα-διάπλασης-μυθιστόρημα-μαθητείας


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 28, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading Fritz Ringer's definition of _Bildung _ in dominotheory's post.

This indeed is a multifaceted and all-encompassing term that defies any attempt to reach a simple translation in any other language. Even the French _culture générale_ seems hopelessly incomplete.

According to Wikipedia:
Bildung (German for "education" and "formation") refers to the German tradition of self-cultivation (as related to the German for: creation, image, shape), wherein philosophy and education are linked in a manner that refers to a process of both personal and cultural maturation. 

According to Greek Philosophy professor Panayotis Davarinos:

Η ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ BILDUNG
Η έννοια Bildung αποτελεί ένα θεμελιώδες θέμα της φιλοσοφίας του Εγέλου. Αυτός ο όρος μπορεί να μεταφραστεί ως «παιδεία», αλλά θα μπορούσε, επίσης, να αποδοθεί ως «κατάρτιση», «ανάπτυξη» ή «καλλιέργεια», ανάλογα με το περικείμενο. Σύμφωνα με τον Έγελο, ο συγκεκριμένος όρος αναφέρεται στη διαμορφωτική ανάπτυξη του νου ή του πνεύματος (Geist), ως μια κοινωνική ή ιστορική διαδικασία.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 28, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Ίσως βοηθά αυτή η συζήτηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-μυθιστόρημα-διάπλασης-μυθιστόρημα-μαθητείας



Good catch, Marinos!
Speaking of "catch," let's not forget the American classic coming-of-age novel _The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2014)

Είναι κττμά παράλειψη να γίνεται τόση συζήτηση για το γερμ. Bildung και τη μεταφορά του στην ελλην. γλώσσα, και να μένει απέξω η κατεξοχήν γονιμοποίηση στην οποία αυτό συνέβαλε· αντιγράφω λοιπόν από σχόλιό μου σε άλλο φόρουμ:

[...] η λέξη «μόρφωσις» δεν είναι αρχαία, αλλά ελληνιστική (3ος αι. π.Χ. – 6ος αι. μ.Χ.). Προέρχεται από το ρήμα «μορφώ» (_μορφόω_), το οποίο είναι επίσης της ελληνιστικής εποχής και η σημασία του ήταν “δίνω μορφή, δίνω σχήμα, μορφοποιώ, διαμορφώνω” — επομένως _μόρφωση _από ετυμολογική άποψη σημαίνει “μορφοποίηση, διαμόρφωση”. Το _μορφώ _αργότερα μεταπλάστηκε σε «μορφώνω», όπως και τα περισσότερα εις -_όω_, κατά την εποχή της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής.

Όταν το γερμανικό ρήμα bilden, το οποίο ως μεταβατικό είχε την ίδια σημασία με το ελλην. _μορφώ_ (δηλ. “δίνω μορφή”), απέκτησε αυτοπαθή σημασία “εκπαιδεύω τον εαυτό μου”, αυτή η σημασιακή επέκταση εισήχθη και στα ελληνικά (σημασιολογικό δάνειο, δηλ. επίδραση που δεν προέρχεται από την κληρονομιά της ελληνικής γλώσσας) κι έτσι το «μορφώνω» πλέον σήμαινε “εκπαιδεύω, καλλιεργώ”. Ομοίως κατ’ αναλογία προς το γερμ. ουσιαστικό Bildung υπήρξε ανάπτυξη, για την αντίστοιχη ελλην. λ. «μόρφωση», της σημασίας “το σύνολο των παιδευτικών γνώσεων που λαμβάνει κάποιος”.

Το ελλνστ _μορφώ _εννοείται προέρχεται από το αρχ. _μορφή_. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά «αμόρφωτος» σημαίνει “άμορφος” (ήταν παράλληλος τύπος)· η σημερινή σημασία είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερη.​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Speaking of "catch," let's not forget the American classic coming-of-age novel _The Catcher in the Rye_ by J.D. Salinger!


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-σίκαλη-έγινε-Στη-σίκαλη-στα-στάχια-ο-πιάστης

Και σχετικοάσχετο: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-)-σημείο-εστίασης-του-βλέμματος-της-προσοχής


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2014)

Καλή η κίνηση του Ζάζουλα, αλλά εγώ θα προσέθετα τη λέξη *διάπλαση *ως υποψήφια για να αποδώσει (ορισμένες, όχι όλες και όχι πάντα) από τις πτυχές της Bildung. Όπως λέμε διάπλαση χαρακτήρα, η Διάπλασις των Παίδων ...

CoastalFog, από πότε παρακολουθείς το φόρουμ; Δες αυτό που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 28, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δόκτορα, Μαρίνο, Παράκτιε, Ζαζ και Εάριον.

Συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ασχοληθώ νωρίτερα.

Γνωρίζω κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τη φιλοσοφία του Χέγκελ και είχα κι εγώ στο μυαλό μου την _καλλιέργεια_, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι έχω κάποια ένσταση σχετικά με τις άλλες προτεινόμενες αποδόσεις. 

Ακόμη σκεπτόμουν (απ' ό,τι έχω δει, υπάρχει ετυμολογική σχέση με το build) αρκετά την οικοδόμηση (χαρακτήρα, προσωπικότητας).


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 29, 2014)

Earion said:


> CoastalFog, από πότε παρακολουθείς το φόρουμ; Δες αυτό που έβαλε ο Ζάζουλας.



I just bumped into this, Earion. Typically I read forums on bilingual inquiries.

BILDUNG
Oh Boy! 
Sure I know there's no simple answer to this one. But my brain can't help incubating more ideas in quest of a summary term to use where footnotes are not an option. 

I'll keep passing them on as they occur. Here are a few more:

_ολόπλευρη καλλιέργεια_

_ολιστικός -ή -ό_ [olistikós] Ε1 : 1. (φιλοσ.) που αναφέρεται στον ολισμό. 2. που προσπαθεί να δώσει ένα όσο το δυνατό ευρύτερο πλαίσιο για την ερμηνεία καταστάσεων, πραγμάτων κτλ.: _Ολιστική θεώρηση_.
[λόγ. < αγγλ. holistic < holis(m) = ολισ(μός) -tic = -τικός]

See also _self-fulfillment, self-realization, self-actualization_, and so on.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Είναι κττμά παράλειψη να γίνεται τόση συζήτηση για το γερμ. Bildung και τη μεταφορά του στην ελλην. γλώσσα, και να μένει απέξω η κατεξοχήν γονιμοποίηση στην οποία αυτό συνέβαλε· αντιγράφω λοιπόν από σχόλιό μου σε άλλο φόρουμ:[...] η λέξη «μόρφωσις» δεν είναι αρχαία, αλλά ελληνιστική (3ος αι. π.Χ. – 6ος αι. μ.Χ.). Προέρχεται από το ρήμα «μορφώ» (_μορφόω_), το οποίο είναι επίσης της ελληνιστικής εποχής και η σημασία του ήταν “δίνω μορφή, δίνω σχήμα, μορφοποιώ, διαμορφώνω” — επομένως _μόρφωση _από ετυμολογική άποψη σημαίνει “μορφοποίηση, διαμόρφωση”. Το _μορφώ _αργότερα μεταπλάστηκε σε «μορφώνω», όπως και τα περισσότερα εις -_όω_, κατά την εποχή της μεσαιωνικής ελληνικής.
> 
> Όταν το γερμανικό ρήμα bilden, το οποίο ως μεταβατικό είχε την ίδια σημασία με το ελλην. _μορφώ_ (δηλ. “δίνω μορφή”), απέκτησε αυτοπαθή σημασία “εκπαιδεύω τον εαυτό μου”, αυτή η σημασιακή επέκταση εισήχθη και στα ελληνικά (σημασιολογικό δάνειο, δηλ. επίδραση που δεν προέρχεται από την κληρονομιά της ελληνικής γλώσσας) κι έτσι το «μορφώνω» πλέον σήμαινε “εκπαιδεύω, καλλιεργώ”. Ομοίως κατ’ αναλογία προς το γερμ. ουσιαστικό Bildung υπήρξε ανάπτυξη, για την αντίστοιχη ελλην. λ. «μόρφωση», της σημασίας “το σύνολο των παιδευτικών γνώσεων που λαμβάνει κάποιος”.
> 
> Το ελλνστ _μορφώ _εννοείται προέρχεται από το αρχ. _μορφή_. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι στα αρχαία ελληνικά «αμόρφωτος» σημαίνει “άμορφος” (ήταν παράλληλος τύπος)· η σημερινή σημασία είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερη.​



+1000.

*μορφώνω* μππ. _μορφωμένος_* : 1. βελτιώνω κπ. πνευματικά και ηθικά, ιδίως με παροχή γνώσεων στο πλαίσιο της εκπαίδευσης: _Θέλει να μορφώσει τα παιδιά του, να τα κάνει επιστήμονες._ 2. (λόγ., σπάν.) δημιουργώ, διαμορφώνω: ~ γνώμη / άποψη.
[λόγ. < ελνστ. μορφ(ῶ) -ώνω `δίνω σχήμα ή μορφή΄ *σημδ. γερμ. bilden*]

*μορφωμένος *-η -ο μππ. του _μορφώνω _: που έχει μορφωθεί, που έχει μόρφωση: _~ άνθρωπος. Tα παλιά χρόνια λίγες ήταν οι μορφωμένες γυναίκες. Όλοι στην οικογένειά του είναι μορφωμένοι._ || (ως ουσ.) ο μορφωμένος, θηλ. μορφωμένη: _Όλοι στο χωριό πρέπει να βοηθήσουν στη δημιουργία της βιβλιοθήκης και ιδιαίτερα οι μορφωμένοι._
[λόγ. μππ. του μορφώνω *μτφρδ. γερμ. gebildet*]

*μόρφωση *η (χωρίς πληθ.) : α. πνευματική και ψυχική καλλιέργεια: _Άνθρωπος με / χωρίς ~. Tο επίπεδο μόρφωσης κάθε ανθρώπου / λαού._ β. κατοχή γνώσεων: _Bαθιά / πλατιά / επιφανειακή ~. Γενική / επαγγελματική ~. Φιλοσοφική / ιστορική / φιλολογική / καλλιτεχνική / κοινωνική ~._
[*λόγ. < ελνστ. μόρφω(σις) `σχηματισμός΄ -ση σημδ. γερμ. Bildung*]


Επειδή είναι κρίμα να έχουμε ήδη λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα, είναι πλασμένη από αυτό ακριβώς το Bildung και διαμορφωμένη ακριβώς στα μέτρα του και να ψάχνουμε να πλάσουμε κι άλλη, τουλάχιστον για τη γενική απόδοση. 
Λες και αυτή παραμορφώθηκε.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 29, 2014)

Εγώ συμφωνώ και μια απόδειξη γι' αυτό υπάρχει κι εδώ.

Ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι η διερεύνηση της απόδοσης της Bildung, ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά στην κοινωνική της διάσταση και προοπτική (περιέχει, εκτός από τη _μόρφωση_, την έννοια του _νομοταγούς_ και του _πλήρους_), είναι θεμιτή.

Πιθανόν, κάπου εδώ κολλάνε τόσο η _διάπλαση_ του Εάριον όσο και οι _πλουσιότατες συμπαραδηλώσεις_ για τις οποίες μιλάει ο Δόκτορας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2014)

Για τη συσχέτιση της Bildung με τα νομοταγής και πλήρης, πάντως, δεν θα έπαιρνα όρκο. Πώς φτάνεις εκεί;


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Καθε βοήθεια των αγαπητών γερμανομαθών της Λεξιλογίας, αναφορικά με την απόδοση του Bildung, είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.
> 
> Αντιγράφω από το _Η ιστοριογραφία στον εικοστό αιώνα_ (του Γκέοργκ Ίγκερς):
> 
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Για τη συσχέτιση της Bildung με τα νομοταγής και πλήρης, πάντως, δεν θα έπαιρνα όρκο. Πώς φτάνεις εκεί;



Μιλάω για το αρχικό ερώτημα στο παρόν νήμα.
Πρόσεξε το υπογραμμισμένο κείμενο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Εγώ συμφωνώ και μια απόδειξη γι' αυτό υπάρχει κι εδώ.
> 
> Ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι η διερεύνηση της απόδοσης της Bildung, ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά στην κοινωνική της διάσταση και προοπτική (περιέχει, εκτός από τη _μόρφωση_, την έννοια του _νομοταγούς_ και του _πλήρους_), είναι θεμιτή.
> 
> Πιθανόν, κάπου εδώ κολλάνε τόσο η _διάπλαση_ του Εάριον όσο και οι _πλουσιότατες συμπαραδηλώσεις_ για τις οποίες μιλάει ο Δόκτορας.



Είναι θεμιτότατη και χρήσιμη για όλους η διερεύνηση, εφόσον παραστεί ανάγκη και συντρέχουν λόγοι. Και κατά περίπτωση κι εγώ θα έβαζα και τη _διάπλαση _και την _καλλιέργεια _στο παιχνίδι, αν η _μόρφωση _δεν κάλυπτε επαρκώς αυτό που θα ήθελα να πω ή αυτό που καταλάβαινα ότι έπρεπε να μεταφράσω, ή για λόγους συμφραζομένων. Η πρώτη μου επιλογή πάντως θα ήταν η *μόρφωση*. Ωστόσο, η _διάπλαση _και η _διαμόρφωση _μάλλον χρειάζονται και αντικείμενο (τι διαπλάθεται ή διαμορφώνεται), ενώ η _καλλιέργεια_ συνήθως θέλει και επίθετο.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> Ωστόσο, η _διάπλαση _και η _διαμόρφωση _μάλλον χρειάζονται και αντικείμενο (τι διαπλάθεται ή διαμορφώνεται)



Ναι, ναι, γι' αυτό μίλησα για την κοινωνική διάσταση (η κοινωνία είναι το αντικείμενο).


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 29, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Ναι, ναι, γι' αυτό μίλησα για την κοινωνική διάσταση (η κοινωνία είναι το αντικείμενο).



Για την ακρίβεια, η _διάπλαση/διαμόρφωση_ μιας κοινωνίας μέσω της _διάπλασης/διαμόρφωσης/(πνευματικής) καλλιέργειας_ των μελών της.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 29, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για τη συσχέτιση της Bildung με τα νομοταγής και πλήρης, πάντως, δεν θα έπαιρνα όρκο. Πώς φτάνεις εκεί;



Too late to answer, dominotheory beat me to it. He was just quoting someone else who was also quoting someone else (!) in his first message: _οι βάσεις για μια κοινωνία μορφωμένων και νομοταγών πολιτών._

Here's a summary of the whole adventure:

BILDUNG: Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΠΟΛΥΣΗΜΑΝΤΗΣ ENNOIAΣ 
Ιστορικά, η παραπάνω έννοια έχει διαγράψει πολλούς μαιάνδρους ανάλογα με τον αιώνα που χρησιμοποιήθηκε και τα αγάλματα των φιλοσόφων και των πολιτικών που συνάντησε στην περιπετειώδη της διαδρομή.

Οι Διαφωτιστές π.χ. την αντιλαμβάνονταν στενά, ως ατομικό αυτοσκοπό. Αντίθετα ο Έγελος έβλεπε το Bildung ευρύτερα, κυρίως ως μέσο αυτοπροσδιορισμού του ατόμου στο πλαίσιο μιας καθολικής συνείδησης, ήτοι της κοινωνίας των πολιτών.

Το ίδιο ιδεώδες αργότερα κακοποιήθηκε από τον Χίτλερ που το ανήγαγε σε εθνική ταυτότητα της φασιστικής Γερμανίας. Ωστόσο, μετά το Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και εδώ, οι Γερμανοί τείνουν προς μια πιο απεθνικοποιημένη μορφή, εκείνη της ευρωπαϊκής ή/και παγκοσμιοποιημένης ταυτότητας.

Στο λινκ που ήδη παρέθεσα, ο καθ. Φιλοσοφίας Νταβαρίνος εξηγεί πλήρως την εγελειανή έννοια του Bildung τόσο σε ατομικό όσο και σε καθολικό επίπεδο (κοινωνία των πολιτών-κράτος):

ΑΤΟΜΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ
Εάν υπάρχει μια κεντρική θέση, η οποία υπογραμμίζει τη γενική παιδαγωγική θεωρία του Εγέλου, είναι πιθανότατα η θέση ότι η Bildung συνίσταται κυρίως στη διαπαιδαγώγηση των ιδιαίτερων ατομικών στοιχείων της ανθρώπινης προσωπικότητας, ώστε ο πολίτης να προσαρμόζεται στα καθολικώς ισχύοντα.
[...] 
Η αντίληψη του Εγέλου για την κοινωνία των πολιτών στηρίζεται στη αγορά της οικονομίας ή στο οριζόμενο ως «σύστημα αναγκών». Αυτό είναι το θεμέλιο της δομής της κοινωνίας των πολιτών, η οποία έχει ως βάση της το νομικό σύστημα του κράτους, το οποίο προστατεύει τα δικαιώματα των ατόμων, και το δίκτυο των ιδιωτικών θεσμών, οι οποίοι αντιμετωπίζονται ως τα μέσα προστασίας της οικονομικής εξέλιξης του κράτους, στο οποίο μπορεί να ανθήσει η ατομική ελευθερία.


----------

